# Anyone been out????



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Went out last night/ fished a small lake in Minnesota in the DL area...fished about 60 feet from shore...We caught 10 Crappie...avg size 10-11 inches....Anyone else been out??? We need some ice making weather...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Haven't made it out yet.

Gonna wait for the ice to get a little thicker just to play it safe. Thought about going to maple lake but haven't heard of much action. I heard Lake of the Woods is pretty hot right now for eyes. Out of Zipple Bay.
I'm gettin pretty anxious though......might have to drop some lines in next weekend 

Good luck every1 and play it safe

:beer:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

It's been tough for me down here. I will give it a run tomorrow.


----------

